# Help!



## Mrs.Z (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, 
I've moved to Mexico from the U.S. I have 2 children, a second grader and a pre-schooler (entering kindergarten in August of this year). I would prefer to homeschool my children, but my question is Do I need to register them in California and follow the curriculum over there since they are U.S citizens? I'm hoping to get them dual citizenship here in Mexico in the coming months. How do I start the process of homeschooling here in Mexico? Any advice?? TIA!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You don’t need to fulfill any U.S. requirements unless you expect that they will be returning to the U.S. at some point during their schooling. You should ask in California how children are treated if entering the system, returning to the U.S. after having some years of schooling abroad – what would be the best background for them to have. Mexico doesn’t have a homeschooling tradition, so you would surely be using a U.S. curriculum. But while in Mexico, they will be sorely disadvantaged as Mexicans if they don’t also learn what their peers are learning about Mexico and the Spanish language.

About dual citizenship, do the children have a Mexican parent? If so, they are already Mexican citizens, and what you will be doing won’t be _getting_ them Mexican nationality, it will be _documenting_ the Mexican nationality they already have. (If they don’t have a Mexican parent, it is a different situation.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> But while in Mexico, they will be sorely disadvantaged as Mexicans if they don’t also learn what their peers are learning about Mexico and the Spanish language.


I agree heartily with this perceptive comment from maesonna.


----------



## Mrs.Z (Mar 2, 2014)

maesonna said:


> You don’t need to fulfill any U.S. requirements unless you expect that they will be returning to the U.S. at some point during their schooling. You should ask in California how children are treated if entering the system, returning to the U.S. after having some years of schooling abroad – what would be the best background for them to have. Mexico doesn’t have a homeschooling tradition, so you would surely be using a U.S. curriculum. But while in Mexico, they will be sorely disadvantaged as Mexicans if they don’t also learn what their peers are learning about Mexico and the Spanish language.
> 
> About dual citizenship, do the children have a Mexican parent? If so, they are already Mexican citizens, and what you will be doing won’t be _getting_ them Mexican nationality, it will be _documenting_ the Mexican nationality they already have. (If they don’t have a Mexican parent, it is a different situation.)




Thank you so much for your reply!!! Definitely usefull! I completely agree with you about them not being able to learn what their peers will be learning. I'm desperately trying to get them into a private school but we haven't moved close enough to the school to get in yet. But in the mean time I still want to continue their education. 

About the dual citizenship, they do have a Mexican parent, so that's some relief that I really don't have to do anything regarding that as well! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Mrs.Z said:


> About the dual citizenship, they do have a Mexican parent, so that's some relief that I really don't have to do anything regarding that as well! Thanks so much for your help!


I didn’t mean that you don’t have to do anything; rather that what you’ll be doing will be getting the papers that _prove_ their Mexican nationality, rather than _applying_ for Mexican nationality as non-Mexicans do when they set out to acquire the nationality.

They will need their Mexican birth certificates for a Mexican national born abroad. If they already have those, you’re all set – those are the principal documents that they need to get their Mexican passports. Otherwise, getting the Mexican birth certificates is the task that lies ahead…


----------



## Mrs.Z (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahhh ok... I agree getting their Mexican birth certificates will be the issue! Hopefully not too much of an issue! =/ Thanks again for all your help!


----------

